# MuscleChuck - First impression



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I was excited to receive my MuscleChucks for my Bosch routers. The router that is mounted to the CNC table got the first one.

Well ... :| I am a bit bewildered. I installed it per the video directions and it DID allow me to change out bits fairly quickly. However, the vibration. I did as the video suggested, rotating the bit 180 degrees, then 90, then 45, and every other angle in between, looking for that "sweet spot" where everything was in harmony. I never found it. :frown:

I changed to three different bits, including two brand new bits. I changed the speed of the motor, and did everything else I could think of, but I could not get rid of the vibration. I thought the bearing on the router had gone bad, but when I removed the MuscleChuck, it began to hum again, with no issues.

To be fair to MuscleChuck, I only installed *one* of the four units I ordered. I will give the others a try when I have more time to play with them. 

What MuscleChuck really needs to add, is a centrifugal balancing wheel that can be installed along with the MuscleChuck unit to take out the vibrations. I don't know how that would work, exactly, but I know that motorcycles use discs with ceramic beads in them to balance wheels.

I am not Unhappy with these MuscleChuck units, but I really need to give them a good solid test before I decide they are not for me.

I DO LOVE the allen wrench bit change! That is NICE! It did force me to raise my router in the mount on the CNC table, since the MuscleChuck adds length to the shaft. 

I have gone back to the two wrenches for now, because I have to concentrate on preparing for this craft show coming up on Sept. 19th. I will have more time to fiddle with things after that show is done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, Musclechucks are balanced with very high precision. You do not rotate the bit for balance... you rotate the Musclechuck to dial it in to match your router. Once the Musclechuck matches your routers balance all bits will work properly in it. I am going to do a video of this process and post it on the Routerforums YouTube channel.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the review Joe . I'm interested to hear the out one of the others


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I've been considering one for my table, but there have been several not so wonderful reviews lately. Thanks Mike for the input. Hadn't occurred to me that the router itself could be a bit off balance. Multiply two out of balance items and it could be pretty shaky.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. I am/will be watching with interest. I have looked at the web site and noted the new addition. I think I would buy them IF I can become proficient enough.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Mike said:


> You do not rotate the bit for balance... you rotate the Musclechuck to dial it in to match your router. Once the Musclechuck matches your routers balance all bits will work properly in it. .


Stupid ME. I should have thought of that. *Thanks!* I was rotating the bit, *not* the MuscleChuck. :surprise: 

I forgot Rule #1: Make sure BRAIN is engaged before starting machine!

Heading out to the shop now ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Joe, if you can't get the problem solved on your own, give John a call at Musclechuck. His number is on the contact page. It may take him a bit to return your call as he is kind of a "one man show" but he WILL get back to you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I didn't get to it today, but I have a renewed faith in the product, now knowing that I incorrectly rotated the BIT rather than the MuscleChuck!

I will try to to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> I will try to to get to it tomorrow.


Aw Joe , the suspense is killing me :|


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Joe, I had the same problem, and with run out too. But as soon as I rotated the musclechuck, I did find that sweet spot and have been loving it ever since!! Good catch Mike! I read his post and didn't catch that he was spinning the bit, not the chuck! And was wondering why he couldn't get it right. LOL 

I've been working on some projects, more of these window treatment things my daughter had me make for her. But with a little change in design. Will post some pics, later on. But having been using the heck out of the musclechuck in my router table. If not being a pack rat with tools, I'd have thrown away the chuck wrench that the router comes with!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I have been tempted to buy this accessory for my routers so, I will wait for Mike´s video to make a decision.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> I have been tempted to buy this accessory for my routers so, I will wait for Mike´s video to make a decision.


I think the moderators should merge all 20 of the Musle Chuck threads together ?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> I think the moderators should merge all 20 of the Musle Chuck threads together ?


Wouldn't that throw them off balance? :grin:


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

So much going on. I have not had time YET to get out there and experiment with the rotation fix. Be patient! I will ... eventually!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had to swap the musclechuck from one router motor to another tonight. I forgot how long of a process it is to dial the initial alignment in, especially when it is upside down in the CNC (I should have installed it on the bench...... ) I don't think I could have got the alignment 'more wrong' on the initial installation. Run out was around .020" at first, got it down to .002"on the third try. I didn't want to remove the dust collection hood from the machine, so I wasn't able to get the run out of the router armature by itself, so I'm calling it good for now. The router it was previously on had a 0.0015" run out, so I think I am probably in the ball park. 

I will admit it takes a good 20 minutes to test the chuck when you install it, but you get every second of that and more back doing bit changes after that!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

4 year old thread.
I wonder if the hobbiest ever got it working properly?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never heard of a MUSCLECHUCK being the cause of vibration, all the cases that I've come across turned out to be from other causes. Are there any members who have a MUSCLECHUCK/s and is unhappy with it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I Have 2 in tables and love both.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have one in both my router table and my CNC and love both of them. One is in a Dewalt 618, and the other a Bosch 1617. I have no problems with either. The Musclechuck makes bit changes quick and easy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I've never heard of a MUSCLECHUCK being the cause of vibration, all the cases that I've come across turned out to be from other causes. Are there any members who have a MUSCLECHUCK/s and is unhappy with it?


Harry,

most of the 'problems' with the musclechucks are people not following the directions. If you just put the chuck on, there may be run-out. Joe shows you how to address it in the video. If you put a 1-1/2 inch surfacing bit in when there is 0.020" run-out, you will know it the second you fire it up :grin: Trust me. After adjustment, silent as a lamb.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ve been using one in my table on PC motor for longer than I care to remember and no issues.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gee Doug, I don't even have one of those funny looking wristwatches on a stick. I just installed the MC out of the package and ran with it, I must just be lucky>LOL
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Herb Stoops said:


> Gee Doug, I don't even have one of those funny looking wristwatches on a stick. I just installed the MC out of the package and ran with it, I must just be lucky>LOL
> Herb


Grab a budget one from HF when they go on sale. Lots of uses in the shop. You don't need the fancy stands, you can make your own out of scrap hardwood. They show more than what your eyeballs can easily see! 

I have made jigs for aligning the Table saw, squaring jointer tables, etc. The CNC needs a little adjustment every so often, it really comes in handy there.

I think every shop should have feeler gages ($5), a dial caliper ($15), a good machinist square ($40, or a cheap one for $10) and dial indicator ($15). I have nice ones for my profession, but 90% of the time I use the HF ones and keep my good stuff safely tucked away. I have compared a lot of the cheap units, and they are surprisingly accurate, especially for a home wood shop.

They make great stocking stuffers, just tell your loved ones what to buy!

https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-...dicator-63521.html?_br_psugg_q=dial+indicator


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can over tighten them onto the arbor and throw them out of balance too. V O E speaking.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Grab a budget one from HF when they go on sale. Lots of uses in the shop. You don't need the fancy stands, you can make your own out of scrap hardwood. They show more than what your eyeballs can easily see!
> 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-...dicator-63521.html?_br_psugg_q=dial+indicator


Thanks,Doug, that looks like a mech. one, no battery, I like that.
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent video Doug, I hadn't seen it before. This is a shot from a series of tests that I carried out quite some time ago with similar results. I'm still waiting to hear details of complaints.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

The bearing itself may be out of round, that is a bad spot to take readings. You would be better off taking out the bearing and just using screw threads. Just saying, as I have thrown a lot of bearings out from wear.


----------

